# Escambia 1/7/12



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

It sucked today. Went for crappie and zeroed, we fished deep, shallow, everywhere between. Went everywhere people giving advice said to go for them. We went up White's and made the entire loop back down Escambia fishing pretty much every cove in between. Got one 2 lb bass on a bandit 200 series crankbait. Got a lot of jacks. It was tough today and we were using live minnows all day. It just didn't happen. Anyone have an idea what was wrong today?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

full moon maybe??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Same kind of luck yesterday on the Choctawhatchee. Bad day at Black Rock...........
However, I did get a report this morning about a decent catch out of Black Creek Lodge... Angler caught 2 keeper reds and 3 keeper specks. Of course the second red was bigger than the one already in the box, but he was let go.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel your pain bro. I didnt do anything today either. Had high expectations for fishing the grass with a spinner bait, weather seemed perfect, but only caught one speck. Even after the tide turned i was expecting the bass to move back up, but that didnt happen. My theory is that the cold front that hit in the beginning of the week finally pushed them into a winter pattern. The full moon could be playing a part as well. Sorry, I know u were lookin for crappie info, but thats my two cents.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

AUGUY7777,
On Escambia, go to Horse Shoe Lake. When you enter the lake there will be a flat, not very deep. Keep going past the flat, the water will drop off to about 9-12 feet. Fish minnows suspended on a cork about 6-7 feet deep. Slow troll them behind your boat and work all the way past the bend in the lake, which will be about 20ft deep or more. You should locate some along the way and work that pattern back and forth. If that doesn't work try them on the bottom. I've caught many crappie from Horse Shoe with some up to 2 lbs. Once off the flat be sure to fish any logs found in the deeper water.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Triton1 said:


> AUGUY7777,
> On Escambia, go to Horse Shoe Lake. When you enter the lake there will be a flat, not very deep. Keep going past the flat, the water will drop off to about 9-12 feet. Fish minnows suspended on a cork about 6-7 feet deep. Slow troll them behind your boat and work all the way past the bend in the lake, which will be about 20ft deep or more. You should locate some along the way and work that pattern back and forth. If that doesn't work try them on the bottom. I've caught many crappie from Horse Shoe with some up to 2 lbs. Once off the flat be sure to fish any logs found in the deeper water.


We did fish it. That's where the bass came from. We might have been fishing deeper than 7 ft at times, but we didn't get any crappie from there. That is one of my fav spots on Escambia.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok. If they aren't in horse shoe then they may still be in the main river. Anyway, keep at them, you'll get em!


----------

